# Weight of Chipboard 12mm Sheet



## Ham (26 Nov 2004)

Can anyone point me in the direction of information re the weight of 12mm standard density 2440x1220 chipboard sheets? I've tried all manner of Google searches but without success.
Cheers, David


----------



## Anonymous (26 Nov 2004)

David

Found this on google search

Chipboard

Density 650kg/m^3 650 kg per meter cubed)


----------



## Anonymous (26 Nov 2004)

Which puts 12mm 2440 * 1220 at about 23kg


----------



## frank (26 Nov 2004)

about 50 lbs in old money :?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Nov 2004)

oooh, I wouldn't pay 50 pounds for a sheet of chipboard! :lol:


----------



## jasonB (26 Nov 2004)

My local board supplier lists the weight of all their panels, here's a link to their chipboard section.

http://www.richardrussell.co.uk/view_stock.cfm?sec=4

Jason


----------



## Newbie_Neil (28 Nov 2004)

Hi Jason

Welcome to the forum.

Thank you for joining, it's always good to have another professional on board. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Ham (29 Nov 2004)

Thanks to all for the replies. I found a paper on the TRADA site which gives a figure of 0.7t kg/m2 (where t = thickness in millimeters) for C5 grade. This makes a standard sheet come out at 25kg, which as C5 is denser than standard grade, seems to concur with the figures above.
Cheers, David

PS My interest stems from not whishing to cream cracker my car by putting more than the advised 50kg load on to the roof bars!


----------



## jasonB (29 Nov 2004)

It's not usually the downward pressure you have to worry about its the "lift" once the speed picks up. Get a set of ratchet straps, much better than messing about with string, rope and Knots, you can tell I wasn't a boy scout.

Also worth protecting the strap from the edges of the board, having had one wear through on the edge a a sheet a melamine faced chipboard, luckily it gave way as I was going over a speed hump so no damage.

Jason


----------



## Jake (30 Nov 2004)

I'd agree with that. I've had three 18mm hardwood ply and a bunch of timber on the roof before, no problems. The one time I did have problems was with one sheet, forgot the straps and had to scrounge some rope from the B&Q. Had an interesting time watching the sheet trying to take off all the way home.

Jake


----------

